# Critique My Togg Doe



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Alien kidded June 12, she's a yearling and was born in late March.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think she is a very nice doe! Wouldn't mind having her in my pen


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I think she is a very nice doe! Wouldn't mind having her in my pen


 Thanks!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Pros:
Brisket
Depth
Length
Angularity
Tight Elbows & Shoulders
Long Neck
Topline
Level Rump

Cons:
Rump is a bit short
Neck could blend better with her withers
Fore Udder could be smoother

She is a really nice looking girl!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you! I can't wait to show her at the fair in two weeks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Everything is on the plus side just about.
Only areas that I see that need improvement are,

Needs more brisket
Neck could blend better into the withers
Thurls might be a little prominent
Could use a little bit more length in the neck
and lastly, the chest floor could blend a little bit more into the ribs.

All in all those are pretty minor, she should do well. She's a very nice FF. She'll get even more depth as she gets I'll older.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay thanks! I was wondering is it normal for does to look better after they freshen? Like conformation wise, she didn't look the greatest and then she freshened and she basically bloomed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, when they are pregnant the extra weight will pull the chine down, sometimes mess with the rump, and basically make them not look their best, after they freshen everything goes back up, levels out more, they gain depth, etc.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Yes, when they are pregnant the extra weight will pull the chine down, sometimes mess with the rump, and basically make them not look their best, after they freshen everything goes back up, levels out more, they gain depth, etc.


Okay cool! We had a doe that looked really good while she was pregnant and then when she kidded everything looked horrible!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What parts of her looked horrible? Was the other doe just pretty unthrifty afterwards? Age is a big factor too.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Her chine, her rump, her hocks point inward big time, just a lot of different things. She's a yearling, when she kidded if I remember right it was an easy kidding.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Really? How many kids did she have? 
I haven't heard of a doe getting that bad after 1 kidding, do you by change have a before and after pic?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Really? How many kids did she have?
> I haven't heard of a doe getting that bad after 1 kidding, do you by change have a before and after pic?


No I don't think so, I'll look though, she had two kids.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

She's very nice!! I love her


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Delilah,our breed standards are so different to America,we follow the more British Toggenburg where the doe has to be solid and square.We do have similar types as yours but they are not preferred to the big square solid Toggs.When Ive got more time later today(its 6am here and I have to go feed my Toggs before I take the 2 leg kid to the bus)Ill scan the breed standard for you and look for some more photos.
Ive been breeding Toggs for 20? years,she is a lovley doe and would look better if she wasn't crouched down,teejae


----------

